# 6. Nikolaustour



## Red Chili (9. November 2006)

Bald ist es wieder soweit !

Die 6. Kirkeler Nikolaustour wird dieses Jahr am 10.12. stattfinden. Startzeit ist wie gehabt 10:00 Uhr am Turnerheim in Kirkel. Die Strecke wird wieder ca 30 km lang sein und eine Verpflegungsstelle ist vorgesehen. Die Tour wird wieder geführt und es sind mindestens 2 Gruppen geplant. 

Weitere Infos unter www.nikolaustour.de (wird in den nächsten Tagen aktualisiert). Anmeldungen sind aber jetzt schon möglich !


----------



## chris84 (9. November 2006)

Yeah! is schon im Kalender vermerkt!  

ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder am Start, hoffentlich gibts Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wimpy (9. November 2006)

chris84 schrieb:


> Yeah! is schon im Kalender vermerkt!
> 
> ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder am Start, hoffentlich gibts Schnee



da sind wir einer meinung 

und hoffentlich regnet es nicht wie im letzten jahr


----------



## Mais (9. November 2006)

pascal und ich melden sich morgen auch an....


----------



## chris84 (10. November 2006)

@wimpy: nunja, schlimmer als letztes jahr kanns glaub ich eh kaum werden. Und unseren Spaß hatten wir trotzdem, es kann also nix schiefgehen


----------



## Wiseman (10. November 2006)

Here we go.  

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (12. November 2006)

Die Sünde werd ich mir, trotz meiner neugewonnenen "GA-Sucht", wohl gönnen  

Grüße.


----------



## wimpy (12. November 2006)

Jetzt doch gefallen an dem schönen blies-radweg gefunden?


----------



## leeqwar (12. November 2006)

weiss nicht, ob ich bis dann die internationale härte (wieder) erreicht habe... 
dieses jahr aber endlich mal mit glühwein in der radflasche !?


----------



## Einheimischer (13. November 2006)

wimpy schrieb:


> Jetzt doch gefallen an dem schönen blies-radweg gefunden?



Dank GPS erschliesen sich mir völlig neue (Asphalt) Welten, aber 1x die Woche Bliestalradweg ist schon Pflicht :kotz: 

@leeqwar

Ich bin für Jägermeister, dann klappt das auch mit der int. Härte  

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (13. November 2006)

Sowas. Auf dem Bliestalradweg unterwegs und keiner sagt mir Bescheid. Fängt doch bei mir um die Ecke an, das graue Stückchen Asphalt.

Grüße,
Wiseman.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (13. November 2006)

Wiseman schrieb:


> Sowas. Auf dem Bliestalradweg unterwegs und keiner sagt mir Bescheid. Fängt doch bei mir um die Ecke an, das graue Stückchen Asphalt.
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman.



Hmm, nächtes mal sag ich dir Bescheid (obwohl du ja eigentlich im Konkurenzteam bist  ). Die wöchentliche Dosis hab ich mir aber heute schon abgeholt - war auch mal ganz interessant von Gersheim bis Limbach zu schwimmen :kotz:

Grüße.


----------



## Mais (13. November 2006)

Bliestalradweg ist im Sommer bei geschätzten 80°C im Schatten von Blieskastel bis Saargemünd ne ganz furchtbar spaßige angelegenheit.


----------



## hausmuell (14. November 2006)

Wo gibts da Schatten?? Ist ehr ne Strecke fürn Winter, am besten abends weils romantischer ist im Dunkeln. Im Sommer fahr ich eher nach Homburg und den GlanBliesweg nach Altenglan.
Aber jetzt ist erst mal Nikolaustour angesagt.Ob mit Flossen oder Spikes,hauptsache Heißgetränke


----------



## Mais (14. November 2006)

nirgendwo gibts da schatten, was die 80° im schatten zu temperatur der sonnenoberfläche werden lässt...


----------



## hausmuell (14. November 2006)

..und den Umsatz der Saargemünder Eiscafe´s steigen lässt. Und im Winter tauen die Pfützen schneller auf


----------



## npk (21. November 2006)

So, ich hab auch mal nach Jahren vor die Nikolaustour zu fahren  

Das Bike habe ich auch am Donnerstag einem Funktionstest unterzogen,
und den Dreck extra drangelassen, damit es konserviert wrd  

Jetzt steht dem ganzen wohl nichts mehr im Wege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Chili (3. Dezember 2006)

Hohoho !

Die Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren:

Pädscha wurden geräumt, präpariert, neu angelegt, Kuchen sind geordert und Glühwein ist bestellt ! Wenn´s Wetter so bleibt werden wir wieder mega Spass haben ! 

Freuen uns auf euch ! 

Bis nächsten Sonntag !


----------



## Mais (3. Dezember 2006)

ich bin angemeldet und mein fahrrad wartet darauf morgen dafür fit gemacht zu werden!
kumpel von mir hat sich heute auch noch angemeldet...
wir sind also auf jeden fall dabei nächsten sonntag! 
schnee wär schon was tolles..auch wenn ich keine spikes hab, dann wirds eben etwas rutschig


----------



## chris84 (3. Dezember 2006)

spikes brauchste nur bei Eis  

ich bin am Start. Sind auf jeden Fall mal noch 2 bis 4 Kollegen von unserem Treffpunkt dabei. Wie siehts aus mit den anderen? Stefan, Culcla, die HSSP-Gruppe?

wenns Wetter wie heut wird wär das schon richtig geil, aber da kommt ja gar keine Glühweinstimmung auf  
vielleicht schlägts ja im laufe der Woche noch um und es Schneit doch am Wochenende


----------



## Wiseman (3. Dezember 2006)

*sigh*

Wetterbericht hält sich sehr regnerisch bei 6°.

Getreu dem Motto:
Auch ohne Schnee wirds scheen.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## wimpy (3. Dezember 2006)

Wiseman schrieb:


> *sigh*
> 
> Wetterbericht hält sich sehr regnerisch bei 6°.
> 
> ...



na dann wird´s wieder ne schlammschlacht


----------



## Mais (3. Dezember 2006)

ich hoffe auf schnee...und wie
aber kommt mir sowieso grad recht die tour, bisschen frust wegradeln


----------



## chris84 (3. Dezember 2006)

schlimmer wie letztes Jahr kanns eigentlich nicht kommen, und geil wars trotzdem!


----------



## wimpy (4. Dezember 2006)

chris84 schrieb:


> schlimmer wie letztes Jahr kanns eigentlich nicht kommen, und geil wars trotzdem!




das stimmt ich würde mich aber freuen wenn ich dieses jahr nicht so zugesaut und nass wäre.


----------



## Kendooo (4. Dezember 2006)

Ich wer mich wohl auch auf den Weg machen. Vielleicht will ja noch einer aus der Nähe von Schiffweiler?


----------



## cpetit (5. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (6. Dezember 2006)

könnt man vielleicht eine ungefähre richtung angeben, wie ich vom bahnhof zum turnerheim hinkomme?

straßenname o.ä. würde schon reichen!


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Dezember 2006)

Zitat www.nikolaustour.de: "Start 10:00 Uhr am Turnerheim in Kirkel. Die Anfahrt wird in Kirkel ausgeschildert sein. Das Startgeld beträgt 3 ." Alles andere würde dich nur noch mehr verwirren.

Grüße.


----------



## wimpy (7. Dezember 2006)

Mais schrieb:


> könnt man vielleicht eine ungefähre richtung angeben, wie ich vom bahnhof zum turnerheim hinkomme?
> 
> straßenname o.ä. würde schon reichen!



wieso bahnhof?  ich komme auch aus igb und fahre mit dem bike hin,die 3 meter bis kirkel ist man doch schneller geradelt als mit dem zug gefahren


----------



## Mais (7. Dezember 2006)

wollte zug nehmen, weil man eben von natur aus faul ist. 


@wimpy : wie fährst du dann?
und um wieviel uhr fährst du los, dann kann ich mir überlegen ob wir uns nicht vielleicht in deinen windschatten hängen


----------



## wimpy (7. Dezember 2006)

kommt darauf an wie ich aus dem bett komme wenn ich früher aufstehe fahre ich durch den wald hin,und wenn ich verschlafe fahr ich über rohrbach


----------



## Mais (7. Dezember 2006)

so entfernungsmäßig wäre ja die strecke am glashütter weiher lang richtung niedrwürzbach und dann rest an der straße lang am kürzesten....(hab ich so im gefühl, kann auch sein das ich mich täusche weil ich das letzte mal als ich straße nach kirkel gefahren bin noch 7 kilo gepäck aufm rücken hatte -.-) wäre da nicht diese elendige steigung hinterm weiher ....


----------



## nojumper (7. Dezember 2006)

hmmm...heisst es nicht "Mountainbike"?


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Dezember 2006)

...und ich dachte, mein Orientierungssinn wär weiblich  

Betzental-Hassel-Kirkel  

Grüße.


----------



## Mais (7. Dezember 2006)

@ einheimischer

...ich hoffe wir mÃ¼ssen dich dann nicht irgendwo in kirkel aufkratzen weil du den weg von der haustÃ¼r zum turnerheim nicht findest 
aber wie kommt man von hassel nach kirkel?

@ nojumper
ja schon klar, aber die steigung dir mir so schon immer auf die nerven geht weil sie einfach so Ã¶de ist und sich so ewig zieht, und das dann auchnoch so frÃ¼h morgens das ist doch folter!


ich hab grade ganz andere sorgen.... ein bikender freund von mir will sich ne neue gabel zulegen und wir wissen nich ob er die mx comp in 85mm oder in 105mm nehmen soll, weil ja eben weil halt! einbauhÃ¶he und so....

der fÃ¤hrt am sonntag im Ã¼brigen auch mit. von euch hat nicht noch jemand eine brauchbare gabel fÃ¼r mx-comp-preis (130â¬) abzugeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (7. Dezember 2006)

Mais schrieb:


> aber wie kommt man von hassel nach kirkel?



Frag doch HansHans...oder wars TomTom  

Grüße.


----------



## Mais (7. Dezember 2006)

wahrscheinlich PjotrPjotr...


----------



## wimpy (7. Dezember 2006)

zitat:aber wie kommt man von hassel nach kirkel?
am besten mit dem rad   

fahr doch über sie strasse wenn du den weg durch den wald nicht kennst


----------



## Mais (7. Dezember 2006)

ich muss gerade feststellen das ich waldwegmäßig doch sehr ungebildet bin....
werd dann wohl straße fahren, gibts da irgendwelche abkürzungen oder muss man sich wirklich dieses eklige rohrbach komplett geben?
ich kenn ja sogar nen weg durch den wald, die frage ist nur ob der viel kürzer ist...


----------



## Oberaggi (7. Dezember 2006)

Mais schrieb:


> weil sie einfach so öde ist und sich so ewig zieht, und das dann auchnoch so früh morgens das ist doch folter!


Ich fahre da nur nachmittages, da ist es nicht so steil 

Komme Sonntag übrigens mit dem Auto.

Dann frier ich auf Hin- und Rückweg nicht so:
Am Sonntag kurze Wetterberuhigung und mit 1 bis 8 Grad noch etwas kühler.


----------



## wimpy (7. Dezember 2006)

laut dwd liegt das regenrisiko bei 8%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (7. Dezember 2006)

"and i know that i'm going down to die"

...naja nich ganz so tragisch.
gute nacht zusammen!
und morgen überleg ich mir dann mal endgültig wie ich sonntag nach kirkel komme


----------



## wimpy (7. Dezember 2006)

Mais schrieb:


> "and i know that i'm going down to die"
> 
> ...naja nich ganz so tragisch.
> gute nacht zusammen!
> und morgen überleg ich mir dann mal endgültig wie ich sonntag nach kirkel komme



cela ne en veut savoir ici aucun

mach das


----------



## Mais (7. Dezember 2006)

seulement parce que aucun ne veut savoir ca, c'est pas un raison pour n'écrire pas ca.

hasta manana


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Dezember 2006)

Mais schrieb:


> und morgen überleg ich mir dann mal endgültig wie ich sonntag nach kirkel komme



Neiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin!!!!!!!  

Grüße.

P.s:: es reicht > Ignore!


----------



## nojumper (8. Dezember 2006)

und ich sag jetzt nix mehr


----------



## Wiseman (8. Dezember 2006)

<sing>
...In einem unbekannten Land...
</sing>

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## leeqwar (8. Dezember 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:


> Neiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin!!!!!!!
> 
> Grüße.
> 
> P.s:: es reicht > Ignore!








|entspannung(glühwein)................................................................angespannte Raceaggressivität|
|...........................................................normal.....................................................................|                                                                                                                                           
                                                                                                                                                                      |................leeqwar...............................................................................................................|
|....................................................................................................einheimischer...................|

du solltest mehr extensive einheiten machen


----------



## Einheimischer (8. Dezember 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:


> |entspannung(glühwein)................................................................angespannte Raceaggressivität|
> |...........................................................normal.....................................................................|
> |................leeqwar...............................................................................................................|
> |....................................................................................................einheimischer...................|
> ...



Vorsicht! ich hab gerade die Ignor Funktion lieben gelernt  

Grüße.


----------



## langlang (8. Dezember 2006)

Mais schrieb:


> aber wie kommt man von hassel nach kirkel?



das macht mir schon Sorgen deshalb eine ungefähre  Orientierungshilfe,
der erste Schritt auf dem Weg "ich kenne mich in meinem Heimatwald aus"


----------



## 007ike (8. Dezember 2006)

das nenn ich mal Service!!! (Ganz dicker Daumen zeig!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (9. Dezember 2006)

tut mir leid absagen zu müssen, aber ich fühle mich aufgrund von sehr negativen entwicklungen am heutigen tag nicht in der lage morgen zu fahren....


----------



## Wiseman (9. Dezember 2006)

Mais schrieb:


> tut mir leid absagen zu müssen, aber ich fühle mich aufgrund von sehr negativen entwicklungen am heutigen tag nicht in der lage morgen zu fahren....


Das hat jetzt aber nichts mit den Wegbeschreibungen zu tun, oder?

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## wimpy (9. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Mais (9. Dezember 2006)

nein das hat nichts mit den wegbeschreibungen zutun, sondern vielmehr mit einer gewissen person die einen wichtigen platz in meinem leben eingenommen hat .-


----------



## popeye_mzg (9. Dezember 2006)

Hört sich ganz danach an : Die ersten Jahre hatte ich an vielem Spaß. An Alk, Rauch, Biken und dann? Ja dann traten die Weiber in mein Leben ;-)


----------



## Mais (9. Dezember 2006)

eher aus meinem leben, aber egal -.-


----------



## popeye_mzg (9. Dezember 2006)

Mach dir keinen Kopp, geht uns allen so ... Musst eben nen Mittelweg finden diese Sucht einzudämmen ... Geh Biken ;-) LOL


----------



## Red Chili (9. Dezember 2006)

Letzte Vorfahrt ist absolviert ! Der Untergrund ist zwar etwas feucht, die Wettervorhersage sieht aber gut aus ! Die Kuchen sind gebacken, der Glühwein steht bereit !
Wir sehen uns morgen ! 
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Wiseman (10. Dezember 2006)

Mais schrieb:


> eher aus meinem leben, aber egal -.-


Willkommen im Club. Mir persönlich hat es geholfen mich mit Freunden zu treffen und intensiv meinen Hobbies nachzugehen. Das lenkt zumindest ab und man kann auch mal drüber quatschen.
Also, reiss Dich zusammen und wir sehen uns nachher.

Alles wird gut, vertrau mir 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (10. Dezember 2006)

Schön wars, danke an die Veranstalter  

Grüße.


----------



## nojumper (10. Dezember 2006)

Klasse gemacht, geile Strecke und super Nikokläuse (oder waren die mit den blauen Mützen Schlümpfe?  )
Könnte man eigentlich das Rezept für den Schokokuchen haben???


----------



## chris84 (10. Dezember 2006)

@Einheimischer: du hattest Recht (s.o.)    

@Mais: du setzt die falschen Prioritäten  

und ansonsten: Super Tour, wie jedes Jahr wieder absolut klasse und Perfekt! (abgesehen von den kalten Duschen  )

ich denke der Veranstaltung kann man fast schon Kult-Chrarakter zusprechen (obwohls sie ja noch gar nicht so lang gibt)  

und das mit den Gruppen führen habt ihr echt klasse drauf! da läuft alles flüssig, macht richtig Spaß!

ich bin schon unheimlich gespannt auf den Film!

ein großes Dankeschön an alle Organisatoren, vor allem an die die fleißig an der Strecke gearbeitet haben um mal wieder ein paar leckerbissen einzubauen!  

ich freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr!


----------



## wimpy (10. Dezember 2006)

da kann ich euch nur zustimmen war echt super heute,"hatt rischdich spass gemach"


----------



## Wiseman (10. Dezember 2006)

Hat wieder Spass gemacht mit ein paar Leuten im Wald zu fahren 

Die Defekte haben mich zwar etwas aufgeregt und dadurch bin ich den Rest der Tour mit einer 5er Gruppe auf direktem Weg zum Turnerheim gefahren, war aber nicht so schlimm wie ich finde.

An der Stelle nochmal Danke an Oberaggi, der beim ersten Kettenklemmer bei mir geblieben ist und an denjenigen der mir die Kette aus den Ritzeln geschüttelt hat und an die kleine Gruppe, die beim 2. Mal Kettenflicken auf mich gewartet hat 

Auf dem Heimweg ist mir noch Limit mit einer Gruppe von Rennradlern auf dem Bliestalradweg entgegengekommen, ob npk auch dabei war konnte ich nicht ausmachen.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Blocko (10. Dezember 2006)

Wie geil! Wie geil! Wie geil!  

Als Neuling der N-tour muss ich sagen: Gute Entscheidung mitgefahren zu sein!

...und ich dachte, dass ich die guten Trails in diesem Wald schon kenne. #-)

Aprospos Trails:* Hat jemand die GPS-Karte von heute zum Download????*

Hohoho,
Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kendooo (10. Dezember 2006)

War wirklich ne schöne Tour. Und der zweite Teil war sogar noch bsser als der erste. Echt ne feine Sache.


----------



## Oberaggi (10. Dezember 2006)

Was soll ich noch sagen.
War wie immer schön. 
Sogar die Duschen waren noch etwas warm und das Wetter auch viel besser als letztes Jahr.

GPS Aufzeichnung habe ich. Einfach PM schicken.

@Wiseman: Schön dass Du ohne Defekt heim gekommen bist.


----------



## vega970 (11. Dezember 2006)

ja war schön.

Aber Oberaggi, wo hast du denn geduscht??

Grüße Vega970


----------



## cpetit (11. Dezember 2006)

War ja mal wieder Super!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nächstes Jahr bin ich weider dabei.


Hat jemand Fotos gemacht?


----------



## Red Chili (11. Dezember 2006)

Schön, wenn euch die Tour gefallen hat ! 
Natürlich freuen wir uns auch über entsprechende Einträge in unserem  Gästebuch unter www.nikolaustour.de. 

Sobald das Video fertig ist geb ich hier Bescheid !

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## puremalt (11. Dezember 2006)

Blocko schrieb:


> Aprospos Trails:* Hat jemand die GPS-Karte von heute zum Download*


*
Wenn du damit einen OVL-Track meinst, den kannste von mir kriegen. Schick mir einfach deine private e-dresse.

Ansonsten alles bereits gesagt: scheen war's, und mit Glühweindoping wird der Flow erst recht perfekt, bzw. "haste Glühwein in de Beine, geht's bergab wie von alleine."*


----------



## Oberaggi (11. Dezember 2006)

vega970 schrieb:


> ja war schön.
> 
> Aber Oberaggi, wo hast du denn geduscht??
> 
> Grüße Vega970



Das wüsstest du wohl gerne  
Wahrscheinlich lag's daran, dass ich so früh im Ziel war.  
Aber dafür hat mein Bike nicht geduscht, das gibt gewiss wieder nen Anschiss in meiner Männergruppe.


----------



## Red Chili (16. Dezember 2006)

@ nojumper: ppsssttt geheim! Schokokuchenrezept: 200gr dunkle Blockschokolade, 4 Eier, 150gr Zucker, 170gr Butter, 70gr Weizenmehl, kleine Tasse Espresso, evtl. Creme Fraiche

Die Eigelbe mit dem Zucker schaumig rühren, das Mehl hinzufügen, weiterrühren und mit der geschmolzenen Butter vermischen. Schokolade in einem Topf mit dem starken Kaffee zum Schmelzen bringen, evtl. mit einem Schuss Creme Fraiche. Zum Teig dazugeben. Das Eiweiß steif schlagen und untermischen. Eine runde Kuchenform einbuttern und mit Mehl bestreuen. Im vorgeheizten Backofen ca. 40min bei 170 Grad backen.
Den Kuchen sofort aus der Form holen. Gleich essen oder 1 Nacht im Kühlschrank ruhen lassen. Schmeckt dann noch besser (Haben wir noch nie geschafft). Kann mit Vanillesoße serviert werden.

Viel Spass!

Grüße
Thomas & Lea


----------



## nojumper (16. Dezember 2006)

@ Red Chili: Super, Danke!!   Werd gleich mal meine Freundin mit 'nem Reproduktionsversuch beauftragen, wenn ich mich selber dranmache, wird's entweder Schokosoße oder steinhart  
PS: Vergiss die Vanillesoße, so'n Kunstwerk sollte man durch nichts zerstören


----------



## wimpy (16. Dezember 2006)

sag mir bescheid wenn de kuchen fertig ist ich komme um kaffee vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pädsche-Pit (31. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Jungs, gibt es das Video von der Nikolaustour 2006 schon?


----------



## Red Chili (2. Januar 2007)

Das Video zur letzten Tour ist jetzt fertig ! Zu finden unter www.nikolaustour.de ! Viel Spaß !


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Januar 2007)

Super Video, vielen Dank  

Grüße.


----------



## chris84 (2. Januar 2007)

absolut, top Video!  
wird jedes Jahr besser!


----------



## Pädsche-Pit (3. Januar 2007)

Ja, sehr schönes Video. Kann ich das auch auf CD oder DVD bekommen (so wie letztes Jahr)? Das wär super!


----------



## Red Chili (3. Januar 2007)

Kein Problem ! Einfach Mail mit Adresse an [email protected] . Kommt dann!

Grüße 
Thomas


----------



## Oberaggi (3. Januar 2007)

Ja sehr schön.
Auch schön mein Bike und mich noch mal ganz zu sehen.  
Bin seit heute in der Reha und habe einen Teil der Tour abgelaufen. Ist ja direkt vor der Haustür.
Kann's kaum erwarten nochmal mit dem Bike die Trails zu fahren.
Das ist die richtige Motivation schnell wieder fit zu werden.


----------



## Blocko (31. Oktober 2007)

*7. Nikolaustour*

  Am Sonntag den *9. Dezember um 10 Uhr *geht es wieder los!  

Die Leute haben wieder etwas auf die Beine gestellt!
Mehr...​


----------



## Da Anhänger (31. Oktober 2007)

so..auch dabei bin mal gespannt wie das is..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (14. November 2007)

hat jemand die 06 er tour als GPS datei??

Wenn ja, würde die mir bitte jemand zukommen lassen.

gruss Tilo


----------

